# KIOTI Tractor



## Wyatt southern (Jul 3, 2020)

KIOTI Tractor almost new and all of the sudden wont pull or push. Any ideas????,


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Any model number and / or configuration. Looks like a 4 wheel drive, hydrostatic drive? 
Are the fluids topped up? Is here a shift lever that is not quite in gear?


----------



## Kyle421 (Jul 5, 2021)

found some good kioti videos on this YouTube channel.



https://www.youtube.com/c/SpicerDesignsLLC


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Kyle421 said:


> found some good kioti videos on this YouTube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/SpicerDesignsLLC



You realize that this post is about a year and a half old, right?


----------

